# Photoshoot with model. Feedback pls.



## ndancona (Oct 15, 2014)

Just got done editing my photoshoot with a young model I shot this weekend.  I'd really like some feedback as to my editing, composition, ways to improve, etc..  I realize now I need to invest in a step stool to be able to shoot down at my subject.

It was meant to be an early morning shoot.  She wanted an urban setting.  I had it all planned out and even scoped out the area the week before.  Last minute she postpones and does not arrive until 11:00 a.m.  Sun was high so I had to change location and picked another street that was mainly shaded.  I'm really happy with the shot on the stairs.

lens used:  85mm, f1.8

1.   



2.
 

3.


4.



5.



6.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 15, 2014)

I think that you have not chosen the hot-link codes on Flickr so images aren't displaying for me.
Images are very lovely altho the one or two that are more 'glamour' don't seen to fit as well with her Audrey Hepburn looks.


----------



## ndancona (Oct 15, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I think that you have not chosen the hot-link codes on Flickr so images aren't displaying for me.
> Images are very lovely altho the one or two that are more 'glamour' don't seen to fit as well with her Audrey Hepburn looks.



fixed them.  Images should display now.


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2014)

IMO supplemental light was needed in every shot because the light quality where she is posed is pretty poor.
A visual art truism - Light advances, dark recedes.
In other words the lighting ratio in your shot should be such that when your subject is closer to the camera the background should be darker.
That is what makes a subject 'pop', or be well separated from the background from a lighting perspective.

Human eyes are first drawn to the bright parts in any visual art.  In these the bright backgrounds grab a view eye first.
Then in many of the shots she is under exposed. The whites of her eyes (sclera) should be white, not some shade of gray.
In #4 she is the least underexposed.

If you had used a flash you could have put a CTO gel on the flash, set the camera white balance to Tungsten, and used a fast enough shutter speed to make the background a stop or stop and a half darker than her.
The light from the flash would look like sunlight (white) but the background (ambient) light would have been a nice cool shade of light blue.
That way you get double the pop. Pop from the background being darker, and pop from the color difference between light from the flash and the ambient light in the background.

dg28.com - photographer education - Why we use lights.


----------



## ndancona (Oct 16, 2014)

I appreciate your feedback KmH.  I agree that lighting would make a world of difference.  I have recently purchased a speedlight and soft box set up but have only just started experimenting with off camera lighting.  I have a lot to learn in this respect.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2014)

If you remember nothing else about posing, remember these points:

-NEVER pose the model with shoulders square to the camera
-Chin out, chin down
-Weight on the back leg.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 16, 2014)

KmH said:


> IMO supplemental light was needed in every shot because the light quality where she is posed is pretty poor.
> A visual art truism - Light advances, dark recedes.
> In other words the lighting ratio in your shot should be such that when your subject is closer to the camera the background should be darker.
> That is what makes a subject 'pop', or be well separated from the background from a lighting perspective.
> ...



Every single time I read someone post something like this on TPF or read an article like the one you linked, my eyes glass over and I want to throw in the towel. There's just SO MUCH I don't know...and even more than that that I _don't even that I don't know_...Thanks for the insight and resource! I'd never heard of that site so I have hours of reading ahead of me...


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 16, 2014)

Catchlights shouldn't appear in the pupil.  That indicates an on camera flash.  Use a light on the top side that creates a catchlight in either the 10 o'clock or 2 o'clock position on the iris.  That's the natural position.

I think she's a cute model and the shots were generally nice to me.  The other points made above are insightful too.


----------



## ndancona (Oct 16, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Catchlights shouldn't appear in the pupil.  That indicates an on camera flash.  Use a light on the top side that creates a catchlight in either the 10 o'clock or 2 o'clock position on the iris.  That's the natural position.
> 
> I think she's a cute model and the shots were generally nice to me.  The other points made above are insightful too.



No flash used, just ambient light. 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would correct For CA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtf (Dec 15, 2014)

Take all suggestions to heart but these shots are repairable in post, even the catch lights can be repositioned. These are a good series of shots. Lighten them up and you'll be set. Gorgeous model. 
Take care,
Vince


----------



## mingxuan (Dec 19, 2014)

the pics are too small!


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 19, 2014)

If you don't have light, you should be able to add light in post processing.  This is just the jpeg, but I assume you are shooting RAW, so you should be able to do something like this...


Original - 









Edit - Fixed CA, cropped, and added light.


----------



## joeymas (Feb 2, 2015)

One of the really cool parts about photography is that there really is no wrong way to do it. Your style will become your style and the people that enjoy the way you shoot will find you and hire you. - Now I have been doing this for 20 years. My studio is active everyday, 3 times a day and I still get e-mails from people telling me that I did something wrong. lol

Your model is an amazingly beautiful girl. I would like to see her smile


----------

